# Offset Spatula



## NifeNomad (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey all. I'm trying to find a great offset spatula that isn't the typical ateco brand everyone has. I used to have a Sabatier flexible spat but it was stolen some time ago and they've been so hard to find. I tried The dexter green river works but it's just too short and too flexible. Wondering what you've found out there.


----------



## strumke (Feb 1, 2017)

If you want something that's a little more unique, look at the custom handled ones from Town Cutler. Not absurdly expensive, but way more than the <$10 for the little ateco ones. Mine stays at home, not sure how it would last in a kitchen environment (from a theft perspective).


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Feb 1, 2017)

Second the Town Cutler offsets. I was gifted one from his old batch that had crappy metal that would bend and stay that way, unless bent back. New ones are nice and flexible with the smaller handles. Much nicer, especially if he has Buckeye burl ones in stock.


----------



## panda (Feb 1, 2017)

The cheap ones are fine. Lol. Jki offers some plastic handled one.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 2, 2017)

I can't understand this. If u are working surely that thing is going to take a walk sooner or later. Im more concerned with whats on The spat than what it looks like lol


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 3, 2017)

i got the cheapest one from a restuarant supply house..that thing goes everywhere..camping, kitchen, backyard grill. i bet i could scrap paint with it.


----------



## NifeNomad (Feb 4, 2017)

The look isn't what I care about as much. I loved how the handle felt the dexter comes close but it's just too short. If I wanted looks I'd pay $60 for a global that's just as bulky as an ateco. The sabatier felt like a pencil, much like a spoon. I saw the town cutler spats while I was in SF this october and the handles are very big and not really my style. Part of having different tools is that I know they're mine. I work with good people and tools don't really go stolen and if they get mixed up they stay in circulation.


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2017)

what about this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/LamsonSharp-Narrow-Offset-Flexible-Spatula-4-Inch-/391691586215
or http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/williams-sonoma-offset-icing-spatulas/


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

fyi the sab one is back in stock on amazon, only 2 left. i ordered one as well. only avail in white, i wish they had the black ones.


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 21, 2017)

http://www.tovolo.com/product/silicone-slotted-turner-2/

usually on woot.com for cheaper, I love silicon 

my other go to: 3" metal putty knife


----------

